# Scrollbalken bei Objekt entfernen?



## Mario1991 (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leuts.
Ich hab mal eine Frage: Kann man bei Objekten unter Internet Explorer die Scrollbalken entfernen?Hier    unten bei der Umfrage will ich die Scrollbalken entfernen der aktuelle HTML-Code ist:


```
<object bgcolor="#003399" data="http://87046.vote.onetwomax.de/" type="text/html" height="370" width=300" border="0" >
Umfrage
</object>
```


----------



## Maik (10. Oktober 2005)

Um den Scrollbalken im IE zu deaktivieren, müsste für die eingebettete Seite 

```
body
{
overflow: auto;
}

/* oder */

body
{
overflow: hidden;
}
```
bestimmt werden, was in deinem Fall aber nicht möglich ist, da die eingebundene Seite von einem Anbieter stammt und du auf den Seiten-Quelltext keinen Zugriff hast.


----------



## Mario1991 (10. Oktober 2005)

Gibt es denn keine andere Möglickeit? Ich kann ja wie gesagt den code nicht ändern.

Danke im Vorrraus
---
Mario


----------



## Maik (10. Oktober 2005)

Nein, leider sehe ich keine andere Möglichkeit, da der InternetExplorer folgendes Stylesheet ignoriert:


```
object
{
overflow: auto;
}

/* oder */

object
{
overflow: hidden;
}
```


----------

